# LED lights for child's ride on car?



## Will91 (May 13, 2010)

Hi all:

I would like to add a single LED or LED cluster light to my childs ride-on vehicle behind the headlight and tailight lenses similar to what this fellow did:

http://www.modifiedpowerwheels.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16928

I found these "covert" lights by Whelen and I think they would be perfect since they have a mounting ring so all one would have to do is drill a 1" hole, insert, and fasten. However they are like $75 each so they are out of the question. However, here is the link so you can see what I like about them and why I think they would work well..
http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=12&cat_id=74&prod_id=427#

I also found these Oznium SuperFlux LED's. I dont' think they will be as bright as the Whelen cluster lights, but they are only $5 a piece and might be good enough. I would have to figure out some way to secure them once I drill the holes..

http://www.oznium.com/prewired-superflux

Soooo, my question is if anyone has any other LED options I should consider that might be a little brighter than the SuperFlux, work with a flasher unit, perhaps have a better mounting ring like the Whelen, and still be cheaper than the Whelens. Thanks!


----------



## jason 77 (May 14, 2010)

since this is a kids toy car I would go look in ebay for led lights for cars... something like this..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LED-LIGHT-BULB-PANEL-BOARD-12-SMD-WHITE-DOME-194-BA9S-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem2c547f15eeQQitemZ190396175854QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_3471wt_991






That way you could screw/glue the thing down behind the lens. If you had pictures of the actual toy car that might be helpful.


----------

